# Computer running slow and fan running loud



## El5965 (Nov 6, 2015)

Hello, recently I have noticed over the past month my laptop begin to run slower and slower. It is now so slow and lagging to the point just surfing web pages takes quite a long time both for the browser to respond and for the page to load. I have also noticed that the fan is running extremely loud on the laptop. I have ran an avira anti virus scan but it found nothing. 

I run Windows 8.1 64 bit OS. 
My laptop is an HP Pavillion and is only a little over a year old.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Download and save the *TSG System Information Utility* (SysInfo.exe) to the desktop.
After it's been downloaded and saved, double-click it to run it.
Information about your computer will appear.
Return here to your thread, then copy-and-paste the ENTIRE text here.

-------------------------------------------------------

Go here, then click the "Download Now @ Bleeping Computer" button to download and save *AdwCleaner.exe* to your desktop.
If you receive a warning that this file is unsafe to download, ignore the warning.
Close all open windows first, then double-click *AdwCleaner.exe* to load its main window.
Click the "Scan" button, then allow the scanning process to finish.
Several seconds may pass before the scanning process starts, so be patient.
Click the "Logfile" button.
When the log appears, save it.
Return here to your thread, then copy-and-paste the ENTIRE log here.
After you submit the log, close AdwCleaner. 
If a warning appears, click "Yes".

-------------------------------------------------------


----------



## El5965 (Nov 6, 2015)

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 8.1, 64 bit
Processor: AMD A8-5545M APU with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics, AMD64 Family 21 Model 19 Stepping 1
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 3270 Mb
Graphics Card: AMD Radeon HD 8510G, 768 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 449809 MB, Free - 218499 MB; D: Total - 25890 MB, Free - 2620 MB;
Motherboard: Hewlett-Packard, 216B
Antivirus: Avira Antivirus, Updated and Enabled

Folder Found : C:\ProgramData\BoostSoftware
Folder Found : C:\Users\el596_000\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\nzi5xvs3.default-1410971859501\Extensions\[email protected]

***** [ Files ] *****

File Found : C:\ProgramData\MKL8ZayS52B5.dll
File Found : C:\Users\el596_000\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Local Storage\hxxp_st.chatango.com_0.localstorage
File Found : C:\Users\el596_000\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\nzi5xvs3.default-1410971859501\user.js
File Found : C:\Users\Public\Desktop\eBay.lnk

***** [ DLL ] *****

***** [ Shortcuts ] *****

***** [ Scheduled tasks ] *****

***** [ Registry ] *****

Value Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run [Speedup_umh]
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{BA0C978D-D909-49B6-AFE2-8BDE245DC7E6}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{100EB1FD-D03E-47FD-81F3-EE91287F9465}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{69A72A8A-84ED-4A75-8CE7-263DBEF3E5D3}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{98279C38-DE4B-4BCF-93C9-8EC26069D6F4}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C1E58A84-95B3-4630-B8C2-D06B77B7A0FC}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C900B400-CDFE-11D3-976A-00E02913A9E0}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E8DAAA30-6CAA-4B58-9603-8E54238219E2}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F9765480-72D1-11D4-A75A-004F49045A87}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0CB66BA8-5E1F-4963-93D1-E1D6B78FE9A2}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{FC87A650-207D-4392-A6A1-82ADBC56FA64}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E99D4D0C-EB54-46AF-B62A-3AA1F31D53E5}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{BA0C978D-D909-49B6-AFE2-8BDE245DC7E6}
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Avg Secure Update
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\BoostSoftware
Key Found : HKU\.DEFAULT\Software\Avg Secure Update
Key Found : HKU\S-1-5-18\Software\Avg Secure Update

***** [ Web browsers ] *****

########## EOF - C:\AdwCleaner\AdwCleaner[S1].txt - [2735 bytes] ##########


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

What's the complete model number of that HP Pavilion laptop?
What's the exact part/product number(P/N) on it?

It appears to have 4 GB of RAM with 3.19 GB usable.
Since it's running a 64-bit operating system, you might want to add another 4 GB and run it with 8 GB.

-----------------------------------------------------

A number of threats were found, so do the following next.

Close all open windows first, then double-click *AdwCleaner.exe* to load its main window.
Click the "Scan" button, then allow the scanning process to finish.
Several seconds may pass before the scanning process starts, so be patient.
Click the "Cleaning" button, then click "OK".
Allow the cleaning process to finish.
When it's finished, click "OK" in each window that appears.
The computer will restart.
When the log appears during restart, save it.
Return here to your thread, then copy-and-paste the ENTIRE log here.

-----------------------------------------------------


----------



## El5965 (Nov 6, 2015)

my P/N is: F4G17UAR#ABA

here is the log after cleaning

# AdwCleaner v5.018 - Logfile created 07/11/2015 at 22:53:24
# Updated 05/11/2015 by Xplode
# Database : 2015-11-03.2 [Server]
# Operating system : Windows 8.1 (x64)
# Username : el596_000 - JE
# Running from : C:\Users\el596_000\Downloads\AdwCleaner (1).exe
# Option : Cleaning
# Support : http://toolslib.net/forum

***** [ Services ] *****

***** [ Folders ] *****

[-] Folder Deleted : C:\ProgramData\BoostSoftware
[-] Folder Deleted : C:\Users\el596_000\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\nzi5xvs3.default-1410971859501\Extensions\[email protected]

***** [ Files ] *****

[-] File Deleted : C:\ProgramData\MKL8ZayS52B5.dll
[-] File Deleted : C:\Users\el596_000\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Local Storage\hxxp_st.chatango.com_0.localstorage
[-] File Deleted : C:\Users\el596_000\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\nzi5xvs3.default-1410971859501\user.js
[-] File Deleted : C:\Users\Public\Desktop\eBay.lnk

***** [ DLLs ] *****

***** [ Shortcuts ] *****

***** [ Scheduled tasks ] *****

***** [ Registry ] *****

[-] Value Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run [Speedup_umh]
[-] Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{BA0C978D-D909-49B6-AFE2-8BDE245DC7E6}
[-] Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{100EB1FD-D03E-47FD-81F3-EE91287F9465}
[-] Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{69A72A8A-84ED-4A75-8CE7-263DBEF3E5D3}
[-] Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{98279C38-DE4B-4BCF-93C9-8EC26069D6F4}
[-] Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C1E58A84-95B3-4630-B8C2-D06B77B7A0FC}
[-] Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C900B400-CDFE-11D3-976A-00E02913A9E0}
[-] Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E8DAAA30-6CAA-4B58-9603-8E54238219E2}
[-] Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F9765480-72D1-11D4-A75A-004F49045A87}
[-] Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0CB66BA8-5E1F-4963-93D1-E1D6B78FE9A2}
[-] Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{FC87A650-207D-4392-A6A1-82ADBC56FA64}
[-] Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E99D4D0C-EB54-46AF-B62A-3AA1F31D53E5}
[-] Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{BA0C978D-D909-49B6-AFE2-8BDE245DC7E6}
[-] Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Avg Secure Update
[-] Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\BoostSoftware
[-] Key Deleted : HKU\.DEFAULT\Software\Avg Secure Update
[-] Key Deleted : HKU\S-1-5-18-{ED1FC765-E35E-4C3D-BF15-2C2B11260CE4}-0\Software\Avg Secure Update
[-] Key Deleted : HKU\S-1-5-21-2890432074-612341920-2835393526-1002-{ED1FC765-E35E-4C3D-BF15-2C2B11260CE4}-0\Software\Avg Secure Update
[!] Key Not Deleted : HKU\S-1-5-18\Software\Avg Secure Update

***** [ Web browsers ] *****

*************************

:: "Tracing" keys removed
:: Winsock settings cleared

########## EOF - C:\AdwCleaner\AdwCleaner[C1].txt - [3210 bytes] ##########


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

According to product number F4G17UAR#ABA, you have a *HP Pavilion TouchSmart 15-n013dx Notebook PC*.
It comes with 4 GB of RAM in one memory slot and has a second empty memory slot, so you do have the option to add another 4 GB.
Its integrated AMD graphics uses a large portion of the 4 GB currently in it, so that's one good reason for adding another 4 GB.

----------------------------------------------------

Do the following next in that notebook.
Go here, then click the "Download Now @ Author's Site" button to download and save *TFC.exe* (Temp File Cleaner by OldTimer) to your desktop.
After it's downloaded and saved, close all open windows.
Double-click it to load its main window.
Click the "Start" button.
If there are a large number of temp files or if there are multiple user accounts, the deletion process may appear to freeze and may take a few minutes, so don't interfere with or abort it.
After it's finished, restart if prompted to.
Advise how many temp files in MB's it found and removed.

----------------------------------------------------


----------



## El5965 (Nov 6, 2015)

Total files cleaned = 4695 MB


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Thanks for submitting the results of the TFC.exe scan.
Is that computer running any better?

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## El5965 (Nov 6, 2015)

Sadly, no, internet browser still give me a not responding for about 3o seconds when opening before loading as an example.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Do the following next.
It's going to take you awhile, so I'll check back here in the morning.

-------------------------------------------------------------

Download and save and then install the free version of
*Malwarebytes Anti-Malware 2.2.0.1024
SUPERAntiSpyware 6.0.1208*
Make sure to uncheck and decline to install any extras, such as toolbars and homepages, they may offer.
Make sure to uncheck and decline to use the "Pro" or "Trial" version, if it's offered.
After they're installed, do the following to set them up and use them.

-------------------------------------------------------------

Start Malwarebytes Anti-Malware.
Click "Settings". then click "Detection and Protection".
Make sure all boxes in "Detection Options" are checked.
Click "Scan", then select "Threat Scan", then click "Start Scan".
Note: If it wants to update the definition files first, allow it to do so. 
If problems are found during the scan, the number of "Detected Objects" will be listed.
When the scan is finished, make sure to select and quarantine EVERYTHING in the list.
If you're prompted to restart the computer to complete the process, do so.
Start Malwarebytes Anti-Malware again.
Click "History - Application Logs".
Double-click on the most recent scan log entry.
When the next window appears, click on the most recent scan log entry.
Select "Export - Text File", then name it *mbam*, then save it on the desktop.
Return here, then copy-and-paste its ENTIRE contents here.

-------------------------------------------------------------

Start SUPERAntiSpyware.
Click "System Tools".
Click "Preferences", then uncheck "Run in the background (system tray)", then click "Done".
Click "Advanced Settings", then uncheck "Follow shortcuts (*.lnk) during scan", then click "OK - Done".
Click "Click here to check for updates".
When the definition files have updated, click "OK".
Click "Scan This Computer", then click "Quick Scan".
If problems are found during the scan, the number of them will be highlighted in red.
When the scan is finished, click "Continue".
Make sure that EVERYTHING in the list is selected, then click "Continue".
When the removal process is complete, click "Continue".
If you're prompted to restart to finish the removal process, do so.
Start SUPERAntiSpyware again.
Click "System Tools", then click "Scan Logs".
Select the most current scan log, then click on its magnifying glass icon so it can open and be viewed, then save it on the desktop.
Return here, then copy-and-paste its ENTIRE contents here.

-------------------------------------------------------------


----------

